# Ideal Rep Range for building size?



## BillytK03 (Dec 27, 2005)

What is the best rep range to build size for the bi's and tri's mainly as well as chest and back?  As of now I am doing 6-8 reps with moderate heavy weight for chest, back, bi's, tri's and I am gaining good strength but still lacking in adding size!


----------



## GFR (Dec 27, 2005)

6-12


----------



## kenwood (Dec 27, 2005)

stats?...what about legs?


----------



## gopro (Dec 27, 2005)

In general, a TUT of about 40 seconds per set is best for hypertrophy. That said, over time a myriad of TUT's and training techniques will be needed for optimal development.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 27, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> In general, a TUT of about 40 seconds per set is best for hypertrophy. That said, over time a myriad of TUT's and training techniques will be needed for optimal development.



Is that "time under tension"??


----------



## Yanick (Dec 27, 2005)

yea. i'd actually say anywhere from 2-20 will cause hypertrophy but mostly working in the 6-12 range with the other ranges thrown in on occasion for a micro cycle or two is good for a change.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 28, 2005)

Depends on the fiber you are talking about.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea. i'd actually say anywhere from 2-20 will cause hypertrophy but mostly working in the 6-12 range with the other ranges thrown in on occasion for a micro cycle or two is good for a change.



Yeah, pretty much.  Personally, I think the 4-6 range is also great for usage more frequently though.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2005)

I have found that going below 6-8 reps on biceps/triceps never did much for me except give me tendonitis, I got the most out of 8-12 reps on arms.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2005)

Train for strength, eat for size.  I like 6-9 personally


----------



## gopro (Dec 28, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Is that "time under tension"??



Yes, it is time under tension.

Train with only one TUT and full genetic potential will not be realized.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 28, 2005)

I think total session TUT is more important that per set TUT. 

You should spend time in every rep range and should manipulate your loading parameters accordingly. 

Most time should probably be spent in the following ranges. 

Limit Strength (4-6) 
Functional Hypertrophy (6-8)
Total Hypertrophy (8-12, 12-15)


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 28, 2005)

can you guys Tell me what hypertrophy is and what Tut is?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2005)

hypertrophy is growth of the cross sectional area of the muscle.

TUT= time under tension= the total time the muscle is placed under tension (or stress).


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2005)

poloblue22 said:
			
		

> can you guys Tell me what hypertrophy is and what Tut is?


http://muscle.ucsd.edu/musintro/hypertrophy.shtml


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 28, 2005)

8-12

(for me)


----------



## gopro (Dec 28, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> I think total session TUT is more important that per set TUT.
> 
> You should spend time in every rep range and should manipulate your loading parameters accordingly.
> 
> ...



See P/RR/S training


----------



## Super_Sean (Dec 28, 2005)

Everyone is going to have their own answer. 

I spend most of my time training in the range of 5-7. 95% of my gains have come in this range, and I almost never go higher than 8.

I train for strength and size always follows.

No matter what range you do decide to use, always remember that progression is the ultimate factor.


----------



## overboard (Dec 28, 2005)

BillytK03 said:
			
		

> What is the best rep range to build size for the bi's and tri's mainly as well as chest and back?  As of now I am doing 6-8 reps with moderate heavy weight for chest, back, bi's, tri's and I am gaining good strength but still lacking in adding size!



nobody knows, it is an age old mystery from tmes past. everybody has a different opinion. Just use what works best for you.


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2005)

overboard said:
			
		

> nobody knows, it is an age old mystery from tmes past. everybody has a different opinion. Just use what works best for you.


Not true....I know the answer.


----------



## overboard (Dec 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not true....I know the answer.



maybe the answer for you.


----------



## hp192003 (Dec 29, 2005)

Arnie used to do ~15-20 for triceps, but thats what worked for him.

Just thought id mention that


----------



## gopro (Dec 29, 2005)

Everyone knows what they are doing is working, but does not know if something else may work EVEN BETTER if they do not experiment.


----------



## brogers (Dec 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Train for strength, eat for size. I like 6-9 personally


 
This man speaks the truth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2005)

overboard said:
			
		

> maybe the answer for you.


The answer for all.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2005)

we all have a different distribution of muscle fiber, so for some higher reps will yield better gains, and for some lower reps, it is a very individual thing, but from a bodybuilding standpoint most will fall in the 6-10 rep range for optimal gains... there are some exceptions depending on bodyparts, i.e. calves.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> we all have a different distribution of muscle fiber, so for some higher reps will yield better gains, and for some lower reps, it is a very individual thing, but from a bodybuilding standpoint most will fall in the 6-10 rep range for optimal gains... there are some exceptions depending on bodyparts, i.e. calves.



That said, I still do about 10-12 reps for both abs and calves.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> That said, I still do about 10-12 reps for both abs and calves.



If that is working for you then great, but based on the amount of slow twitch muscle fiber (red) in the calves higher reps should be more effective.


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> If that is working for you then great, but based on the amount of slow twitch muscle fiber (red) in the calves higher reps should be more effective.



What other muscle groups have more slow twitch fibers?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't know them all...calves, abs, forearms, spinal erectors all come to mind.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 30, 2005)

I think the traps as well.


----------

